# Sweet Landscaping...



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Just thought you might want to see some sweet landscaping I stumbled on.

http://www.oldslotracer.com/Ernst.html

http://www.oldslotracer.com/RonB.html


This is a "Cheaters Track", looks like fun though...

http://www.oldslotracer.com/Downstairs.html


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

:roll: *Freakin SWEET !!!! * wish i had that kinda space to attemp to do something like that. thats just an awsome setup


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love those layouts that don't care about lane spacing and/or crossing. Would be nice if our major manufacturers would think about how cars take a line into a curve and apply it to their track. Mix up a series of straights that the lines creep in and out and if you're not watching!  I'm sure marshalling will take a new perspective. Looks great! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's some cool ideas for the rallye guys...(scroll down to the log bridge)

http://www.oldslotracer.com/Jose2.html

There are some really innovative tracks on that site. This one incoporates a digital train system to allow two cars to run on the same rails. The turnstyle is wild!

http://www.oldslotracer.com/PaulK.html


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Tight Quarters Racing*

The squeeze areas are cool, but the way HO pickups are positioned (except for the old Matchbox Speedtrack brand), you'd run into big-time short circut problems. Tomy has something close to those squeeze sections with the drift-action curve, but that doesn't have rails, just slots to guide cars through. 

But as stated before, imagine the pile-ups they've had on that track...I hope there's a 1/32 ambulance on the ready.


----------

